# atv plow trip springs?



## revdwg

i made a plow for my outlander 800 and i need some heavy springs for it. i got the springs on it now but they are not heavy enough. it seems to be tripping all the time. the blade is a 60" i was wondering what would be a good springs for it?


----------



## Louiso

you could just get like a heavy duty truck spring and cut it to fit.....i dont really know just an idea


----------



## revdwg

What do you mean by heavy duty truck spring?


----------



## Louiso

like a heavy duty truck 

3500 dodge ram 

350 ford

3500 chevy.....etc


----------



## ALC-GregH

Louiso;999072 said:


> you could just get like a heavy duty truck spring and cut it to fit.....i dont really know just an idea


please refrain from posting info you have no clue about.

revdawg, check with most any atv dealer, they can order them. Or you might find that with a little fabricating skills that a garage door spring (found at Lowes) can be made to work. They sell them according to door weight so the heaviest set they have will probably work.


----------



## Louiso

hey atleast i tried to help

my bad i said it was an idea


----------



## revdwg

do you guys think that trampoline springs would work>?


----------



## Louiso

they could....but not that well


----------



## Louiso

atleast i dont think they would

i forgot that i could of edited that in


----------



## JoeCool

revdwg;999029 said:


> i made a plow for my outlander 800 and i need some heavy springs for it. i got the springs on it now but they are not heavy enough. it seems to be tripping all the time. the blade is a 60" i was wondering what would be a good springs for it?


Just use the same ones but add one or two more. I widened a 48" blade to 72" and added one more spring. Trampoline springs are basically the same so they can work too. The required pull may be more or less than required but just add or remove springs as required. Let's see pics when you get a chance too.


----------



## ALC-GregH

trampoline springs WILL NOT WORK. I'm not going to repeat myself.


----------



## chuckraduenz

i got a set of black plow springs for my home made plow. but they were way to strong, so i ended up going to fleet farm here. to get 2 lighter springs. well that worked but i added another in the center.. it worked perfect. well as for the black springs i got them off ebay.

i did a search for them. but had no luck. but there are these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MOOS...612505QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## JoeCool

ALC-GregH;1000720 said:


> trampoline springs WILL NOT WORK. I'm not going to repeat myself.


Not trying to be a smart ass, but why not? I never directly compared the ones from our trampoline to the ones that were on my cycle-country blade but they looked similar. I just found a 3rd one to install in my hardware/junk box and it was heavier so I installed it in the center of the blade.


----------



## ALC-GregH

how can a 6in long spring possibly be long enough to get pulled on a trip and not get stretched past it's usable length? The trip springs on my plow are twice that long and double the diameter.


----------



## JoeCool

ALC-GregH;1000792 said:


> how can a 6in long spring possibly be long enough to get pulled on a trip and not get stretched past it's usable length? The trip springs on my plow are twice that long and double the diameter.


Ah, OK that would be right, I know our springs were not that size.


----------



## 92ramcharger

ALC-GregH;1000720 said:


> trampoline springs WILL NOT WORK. I'm not going to repeat myself.


I hate to disagree but I've been using these for over four years now, tripped the plow too many times to count and they still work great.


----------



## stayscool

Check out cycle country's replacement springs. When i refurbished my plow the newer springs were heavier stock than the older ones.


----------



## RBurns237

I spoke to the company who sold me the plow system, I explained to them about the tripping problem and they called their warn distributor on my behalf! I was told the following... they are aware of the problem and are working on a fix as we speak. It was explained to me that the springs that were sold with the plow system were not made to manufacturing specs in china and after their first trip they loose the proper tension.

I was told that they will send me a new set of springs with greater tension which would be a temporary solution for the time being and which would prevent the blade from tripping. 
I was also told that in a couple of months, i would receive another package from warn which would be a more permanent fix to the problem as their engineers design one.

Now is all of this BS? Who's to know as of now. But time will tell and what choice do I have... they refused to give me a refund... So, I'll have to just wait and see.

I'd be happy to hear from anyone having the same problems so i can compose a little data base so as this issue continues we are speaking with one strong voice and not a bunch of whiners! Please contact me by e-mail directly to be added!

Respectfully,

RJ Burns
[email protected]


----------



## revdwg

i ended up using engine bonit springs


----------



## revdwg

im starting to think that my blade is tripping so much cause where the blade mounts to the push frame. it seems to be up higher. giving it the extra leverage? how high up on the plow does your push frame attach. i might have to lower it down more


----------



## revdwg

back to the top on my question


----------



## RBurns237

*Warn SUCKS!*

Well, the higher the mount is installed (larger tires etc) the more angled the attack of the blade. The more likely the trip.

Ill be honest... I [email protected]@King HATE Warn corp after this... they sold a horrible product and refuse to accept it back and give a refund. I would never buy a warn product again... and will talk bad about them to anyone that will listen. I still haven't received the springs yet or any real answers.

The bottom line is.. I was robbed... and they refuse to do anything about it!

WARN SUCKS!
RJ


----------



## revdwg

i mean like where it hinges on the blade part when it trips. i think mine is to high and causing my blade to always trip. i got 4 springs on it now and still trips easy., where the blade hinges it is about 6-7 inchs up from the bottum


----------



## JoeCool

revdwg;1025537 said:


> i mean like where it hinges on the blade part when it trips. i think mine is to high and causing my blade to always trip. i got 4 springs on it now and still trips easy., where the blade hinges it is about 6-7 inchs up from the bottum


Without going out to my garage and measuring here is what I can show you. The first pic shows the frame and the bottom hole on the tab on the left side is the hinge point. It is hardly higher than the wear bar so should be only a couple inches from the edge. The second shows the bolt that is the hinge point, very low on the blade, the third shows how low the frame sits on the blade and when dropped to the floor makes it almost all level with the wear bar. I think from your description the hinge point is too high and creates too much leverage for the springs to overcome. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sidewalk King

JoeCool is exactly correct! The hinge point is higher up on the blade than any other manufacturer’s plows, causing it to trip with less pressure. There are a couple solutions to this problem, one that has been pointed out already is much heavier springs. The other solution would be to apply down pressure to the plow frame itself, the down ward force will make it harder for the blade to come up and trip forward. I would suggest either retrofitting a Cycle Country kit for this or bolt on a Mibar kit.

Lately I haven’t commented on anything Warn related but this is another obvious example of poor engineering and relying on a name to make money, even at the cost of their reputation.


----------

